# Salvesens "Salvina" last trip



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Any of the crowd around who did the last trip of the good ship "SALVINA" which was sold to a Philipino Co and handed over at Singapore 1972 surely some are still knocking around .....best crowd I,d sailed with in the 12 years I did ............Backsplice (Thumb)


----------



## Ianathome (Apr 16, 2008)

Which years did you crew on Salvina backsplice?


----------

